# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Geldfrage

## marrai

Jetzt muss ich mal blöd fragen ::  Ich möchte demnächst mietkosten für thailand überweisen(paypal) jetzt wisst ihr ja selber wie mies der bath steht. Ich soll 13500 bath bath zahlen,das sin mietkosten.Ist es jetzt besser in bath oder in euro per paypal überweisen zu lassen? Denn wenn ich das Geld in Euro überweise dann sind das 20 Euro unterschied. Grundsätzlich ist es besser bei schlechten bathstand solche sachen zu zahlen oder bei guten? uff da krieg ich oft solch nen Hals ::  Ich check da nich durch!

----------


## Enrico

In Euro senden ist immer besser. Aber kostet den Empfänger das nicht auch Gebühren an PayPal wie hier in Deutschland?

----------


## marrai

Das ist ja egal,den der Vermieter (der wohnt übrigens auf samui) will das so mit paypal. Nur für mich wäre es schlächter wenn ich in bath zahle! Aber er bekommt eben 13500 bath.

----------


## marrai

hm wenn ich umrechne und in Euro überweise dann bekommt er warscheinlich seine 13 500 bath nich raus. Oder liege ich da richtig? ::

----------


## pit

> ... jetzt wisst ihr ja selber wie mies der bath steht.


marrai, 

nicht der Baht steht mies, sondern der Euro! Und bevor Du noch lange überlegst und der Euro noch mieser steht, würde ich an Deiner Stelle schleunigst in Euro überweisen!

 ::

----------


## schiene

mit Paypal kenne ich mich nicht aus,aber um Gebühren zu sparen ist es sicher besser 2 oder mehr Monatsmieten gleichzeitig zu überweisen.

----------

